# Any DC CW fans on here? (Arrow and The Flash)



## BobTheZombie (Feb 2, 2015)

If you are then please, no spoilers. I am behind on one episode with each series, but still. Is there anyone here who watches the shows? And if so, what is it you like about em? Which do you prefer,  Arrow or The Flash? Obligatory last question. 
Well?


----------



## SubarashiUrufuNoUindo (Feb 2, 2015)

The Arrow.. Yes i am.. But missed alot so i'm only on Season 2  Oops because DC Rocks


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2015)

What, no love for Gotham? But I haven't watched these shows yet. More of a Marvel girl.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 2, 2015)

I have to say...I am not a fan of Gotham :\ just can't get into it for the life of me.
How is Agent Carter?  I always work when it's on


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2015)

I haven't actually seen it yet either. But I hear a lot of good things about it. Working through Agents of SHIELD season 2, then will start on Agent Carter.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 2, 2015)

Agent Carter is pretty good.  Have you been watching Constantine?  I really like is.  It comes closer to the Hellblazer Vertigo (DC) comics more that the movie did.  I just hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been watching Constantine! Ugggh I love it so much!
it better not get canceled....


----------



## Zenia (Feb 3, 2015)

I love Arrow and Flash. I don't really think I could pick a favorite... but Arrow is in the lead. I just love all the moves that Oliver has. 

Flash is great too. I like the metahuman angle that show has going for it. Also, Barry and Cisco are adorable.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 4, 2015)

I have been following Arrow from the get go. Season 3 has been alright so far. In my opinion though, Season 2 has been the series peak. The Flash is just a joy to watch ^^ it's loads of fun and well paced. 
Green Arrow is my favorite comic book character,  so yeah...Arrow is my obvious favorite.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, I started watching Arrow as soon as it first aired, and the parkour moves that Oliver had going on really hooked me into it. 

My sister hates watching his flashback scenes, so she couldn't get into it. She loves The Flash though so we watch that one together.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm slowly getting into Gotham - I've seen all the episodes, but mostly out of lack of other non-anime modern content. I think it was a poor choice to make everyone _so _young, I would've preferred at a minimum, mid-range teenagers, and not adolescents (because they're mediocre-to-poorly acted, and it also means we'll never ever see even the beginnings of Batman-minded Bruce Wayne, because they're like 20+ years away from him existing) - The main villains are just barely interesting enough to keep me interesting, and the random side-villains (like Balloon Man) step up the entertainment, but I dunno how long they can keep chugging along without a time-skip into the future. 

The Flash was awful in the beginning. The actors were super underwhelming, and the story was okay (I never actually knew any origin of the Flash), so I stopped watching it, but a friend said it started showing potential after the first few episodes, so I hammered away and finished up to date - The actors are starting to get into their roles, and we're seeing more Flash action, so I'm tentatively on board.

Haven't watched The Arrow yet, and really know very little about him, but he was a rich dick in The Flash, so I'm not too sure I care to watch that.

I was thinking of watching Constantine when the season was over, but I've pretty much only heard sighs and bad things about it, other than the occasional rabid fan (but those exist for all shows *shrug*)


----------



## Zenia (Feb 4, 2015)

Totally give Arrow a chance. He puts on a "rich douche" front, but he is a good guy.

Personally, I had/have no knowledge of either Flash or Green Arrow... but it didn't stop me from enjoying the shows.  They are two of my favorites currently.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 4, 2015)

Twylyght said:


> Agent Carter is pretty good.  Have you been watching Constantine?  I really like is.  It comes closer to the Hellblazer Vertigo (DC) comics more that the movie did.  I just hope it doesn't get cancelled.



I heard that the network didn't allow him to smoke on air, that really gutted me cos I always associated the character with chain smoking. Kinda put me off watching it altogether. But I might give it a shot if it is closer to the comics. That said, I enjoyed the movie quite a lot. Tilda Swinton.. *swoon*

Speaking of comic book TV shows, a trailer for Daredevil just came out. *Marvel hype train derailing this thread*


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 4, 2015)

I LOVE DAREDEVIL gonna look for that trailer now!

Annnnd nope. John does indeed smoke on screen.


----------

